# New dog (rescue) won't eat



## Schnauzie (Feb 2, 2009)

We took in a 9 month mini schnauzer from rescue yesterday. On our way out, the foster mom mentioned he will only eat in his crate. She was feeding him Taste of the Wild and gave us the rest of the bag to take with us.

Dinnertime came last night and I put it in a bowl and put it down. He would not eat. I put it in the crate with him, he would not eat. Finally, I hand fed him and he ate eagerly from my hand.

This morning at breakfast, he would not eat. I put him in the crate with the food for an hour and he wouldn't eat one piece. So he has not eaten today.

At dinnertime, if again he refuses to eat, should I give in and hand feed him? I don't want to spoil him, but I don't want him to starve, either.


----------



## skelaki (Nov 9, 2006)

Right now he's scared and confused but going without eating for a day or two won't hurt him. As long as he's healthy and drinking water I would not worry too much at this point. Just keep offering him his food in his crate at his regular mealtimes. My only question is, are you using the same type dish the foster mom was using (metal, ceramic, plastic)?


----------



## Schnauzie (Feb 2, 2009)

Yeah, it's the same dish. She gave it to me to bring home.


----------



## hbark (Oct 22, 2008)

Good luck with this. For a while, my dog (also a rescue) wouldn't eat unless I was in the same room (kitchen) with her. Within a week or maybe a little more she was getting over that and does fine now.

Hopefully yours will be just fine!


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

Fosters are weird little dudes. They are really very frightened animals. YOu already mentioned that his potty behavior was way different than the previous foster home had said. And with my fosters, I've had dogs that didn't eat for days, 4-5. So I don't get too alarmed as long as I know the dog has been recently vetted and is healthy otherwise. Just give the little guy some time...and lots of patience.


----------



## DwnSouthJukin (Jan 27, 2009)

Merle was a shelter dog too. He didn't eat more than a spoonful of food for the first few days.

Everything is too new I guess.

Just make sure its there & he has plenty of water, He'll snap out of it when he gets more comfortable.


----------



## echo8287 (Jul 5, 2007)

It won't hurt to hand feed him some. It gets your scent on his food, so he recognizes you better. I hand feed all my dogs as puppies and they never snap or grab the food as they grow up. They also learn to share that way,when you feed one and then another. We just took in a Schnauzer off the street. He looks to be about 3 or 4 years old. He didn't have a problem eating and he must have been trained some, cause he doesn't beg at the table.We are feeding him 3 times a day, to put some weight on him, David


----------



## Taco's Dad (Dec 27, 2008)

Our rescue (5 months ago) still will not eat if anyone is in the kitchen when its feeding time. 
Getting better though. At first would only eat and drink when outside.
Give him time, feed by hand if won't eat after a couple of days.

Good luck


----------



## MoonStr80 (Oct 9, 2006)

I take defend of that ... They're not weird little dudes! It is like a child being taking out of a abusive home, & putting that child to unknown mother/family everything seems out of original

What she needs to do is give new dog a lot of patience & time for him to come out of his shell & settle into his new environment 



briteday said:


> Fosters are weird little dudes. They are really very frightened animals. YOu already mentioned that his potty behavior was way different than the previous foster home had said. And with my fosters, I've had dogs that didn't eat for days, 4-5. So I don't get too alarmed as long as I know the dog has been recently vetted and is healthy otherwise. Just give the little guy some time...and lots of patience.


----------

